# Opinions wanted: rack mounted EQ



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that I would like to pick up a used EQ for monitors when our band plays. 

The budget EQs seem to be Behringer, Rane, and ART. As the EQ is for monitors and not "mission critical" in our case I am less concerned with reliability than I might be otherwise - though reliability is still a factor. Does anyone have opinions about any of these (or other) brands, or models within these brands. I'm thinking in terms of a 31-band EQ.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a cheap ART hq231 dual 31 band, and it worked just fine. Its nice to get dual mono/stereo so you can use one for monitors, and one for mains once you get there. The guy I bought it from was upgrading to use for recording, so I guess he found it was no good for that. 

I always avoid the cheapest, as it usually fails, but you know, if it does at rehearsals, who cares, you're just notching a couple frequencies anyways.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a couple of Rane MEQ30 that I don't use since I migrated to a digital rig. PM me if you have any interest.

Stock image...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

ronmac said:


> I have a couple of Rane MEQ30 that I don't use since I migrated to a digital rig. PM me if you have any interest.
> 
> Stock image...


PM sent...


----------

